# MTH vs Athearn Genesis



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

In your experience, which locomotives "perform" better? MTH or Athearn Genesis models?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My experience is that, performance wise, these days there isn't a huge difference between manufacturers. Level of detail, paint scheme and price is really the determining factor.

I certainly wouldn't limit my acquisitions to just those two.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

in DC, DCC or equivalent, my tests say there is large differences when it comes to performance. 
The best are Atlas and Kato. Best overall and least engine to engine variation. 
Genesis is a strong performer, but it has a lot of variation. 
MTH & BLI have specific programs that impact when various functions start. Because of this, they might not be compatible with your other engines.

Any time you have an electronic module involved, DC and in particular DCC, the performance is degraded because there is more voltage "loss" from the track to the motor. The electronics also impose more variation. The more electronic function, the more "loss" and potential variation. 

If you want the control, DCC is great, but it comes with some baggage.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

cboisits said:


> In your experience, which locomotives "perform" better? MTH or Athearn Genesis models?


the one MTH on the layout here had "functioning couplers" and they were just absolute JUNK. Other than that, Runs great. 

That's my only complaint.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Many folks prefer their brand of loco over another, and these days, all the manufactures make pretty good products, so It may come down to preference......as opposed to "this is better than that"....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Without considering the DCS that MTH thought they convert the world of model railroading with, I think both locomotives are great runners. As mentioned earlier, the MTH couplers are another dumb idea that MTH tried to make happen. Gotta stick with the tried and true Kadee couplers and forget the gimmicks. For detail, I think MTH might put a bit more in their models than Genesis. The Genesis is much more easily adaptable to drop in sound system if you originally bought the loco as DCC ready wereas, MTH isn't DCC sound ready.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

A non Genesis Athern and a Walthers Proto Geep are my worst performers, but were the most expensive. A Bachman 44T, a BLI SW-1500, and an old Varney 0-4-0 are my best.
Go figure.
You never can tell... until you try 'em.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So true, but strangely, the same type loco can be better for one person than another....how many times have we seen one guy say "this loco sucks", and another pipe up and say it's the best loco he has.....

Go figure.....hwell:


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

I would agree with the Atlas being the best performing loco. they use Kato drives with are super strong and smooth. However when it comes to steam, stick with Broadway Limited. Some of the newer Bachmann Spectrum units run extremely well I would say on par with my Broadway Limited. I currently exclusively run Athearn Genesis and Broadway Limited on my layout.


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I run both and like both Athearn Genisis and MTH. The sound on both is great on their diesels but so far Athearns sounds is a real weak point especially on their steam engines and especially on the challengers and big boy. The chuffs are horrible. Mths sound is great. 

Athearn also needs to change to LEDS for lighting.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

I sure wish the MTH F7 was available in Espee.


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm partial to older Atlas engines made in Japan. Their Austrian made ones are good too. 
Athearn and others have more motor/gear noise. IMHO


----------

